
Ask HN: What are some small/mid SaaS companies that don't get enough attention? - brosirmandude
I&#x27;m especially interested in companies that were majority self-funded, built while working a full-time job, etc.
======
seanwilson
Self-funded and built by myself. :)

[https://www.checkbot.io](https://www.checkbot.io)

It's a Chrome extension that checks 100s of pages at once for common SEO,
speed and security problems.

Profitable but trying to get more traffic. Does anyone know what you have to
do to get featured on the Chrome Web Store? The extension has been getting
good reviews for a while now but it's hard to get noticed.

------
tonycodes
I’ve been building [https://hyper.host](https://hyper.host) for 2 and a half
years, completely self funded. Recently launched and closed a small funding
round and managed to get some cash injection. It’s covering it’s running costs
at the moment but it’s a slow burner to get into this market.

This project has been worked on while contracting as a freelance dev.

------
defied
Self-funded and built entirely by myself:
[https://testingbot.com](https://testingbot.com)

It’s a grid of browsers and mobile devices for people to run their automated
tests on.

------
shrthnd
Check out indiehackers.com

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
Yeah it’s great, they also don’t mind self promotion which is likely what this
thread may become. I can’t resist either, if you’re looking for the best way
to report and manage test cases and test results, especially automated, check
out my profile :-)

------
arijo
lifebit.ai (not self-funded but really great place to work)

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/tiffanyyoung1/2018/11/27/15-mac...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/tiffanyyoung1/2018/11/27/15-machine-
learning-companies-to-watch-in-europe/)

------
ganeshkrishnan
plugging in my startup aihello.com ;)

I help fulfill orders from your own website via our 3pl warehouse network. You
get to depend less on amazon for ecommerce business and more on your own
website and fulfillment network.

Mostly self funded but we got accepted into Next Canada few months back which
helped us out a lot.

------
quickthrower2
Wisetechglobal

------
seektable
what is the purpose of this question?

